# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Quá Ức Chế.

## damtuyen232

mình cài đặt phần mền diệt vi rút comodo internet security.mình muốn dỡ bỏ nó đi nên vào control remove đi mà vẫn thấy nó trơ trơ trong ổ c::realmad::realmad:.mình xóa mà không được. mình có xem qua bài viết về phần mềm dọn rác của các bạn khác nhưng mà máy nhà mình không dow được vì trương trình comodo có phần không cho dow...#-o(hình như mình tick mẹ nó vào phần ý thì phải [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]) bây giờ cài đặt lại để sửa cũng không được. ai biết cách xóa chỉ dùm mình với./[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]/[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]/[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]. không thì mình đến đâm đầu chết vì nhục mất...chỉ vì cái tội táy máy...#-o/[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img].

----------


## dung@123

theo mình thì bạn hãy bung ghost không chứa chương trình mà bạn vừa nói đến thì nó sẽ mất hẳn luôn đó vì lần trước mình cũng từng gặp trường hợp này rồi mà.chúc thành công!
*hãy nhấn[replacer_img]* *nếu thấy bài viết có ý nghĩa!*

----------


## vytieubao

phần mềm này không gỡ được, dù gỡ ở control remove nhưng nó không triệt để đâu, bạn chỉ còn cách ghost hoặc cài win lại thì mới loại bỏ nó được.có rất nhiều phần mềm virut hay, sao ban không chon chũng cơ chư.kaspersky nổi tiếng từ xưa nay rồi,trenmicro cũng không kém, cmc tuy diệt hơi kém nhưng khoanh vùng virut rất hay.
chúc bạn thành công

----------


## seoganhat

mình dùng appremover cũng không tìm được comodo. kỳ dị...dã xóa hết rồi mà click phải vẫn có scan with comodo pó tay luôn. mà mình lại không biết cài win mới đau chứ.

----------


## vytieubao

bạn vào run gõ regedit .hộp thoại regedit mở ra.bạn chọn khóa hkey_current_user /software / tìm đến comdo .kích phải chuột chọn delete

sau đó ngược lại c /program file / comodo dùng cái unlocker này xóa nó đi ( down ở link bên dưới )

sử dụng unclocker .sau khi down về hãy cài đặt sẽ thu được biểu tượng que diêm ở khay hệ thống .bạn vào c /program file / comodo như nói trên .chuột phải vào thu mục comodo sẽ thấy lựa chọn unlock . hãy nhấp vào unlock sẽ thấy có một hộp thoại .chọn delete trong 3 lựa chọn rồi nhấp ok 



http://www.softpedia.com/progdownload/unlocker-download-68439.html

----------


## anhdgc

xài cái trendmicro mình thấy nặng máy lắm . cài thử một lần mà máy chạy ko nổi #_# .

----------


## gg.satthutq94

mình delete comodo ở hkey_current_user /software rồi nên vào program file nhưng không thấy file comodo đâu nữa mà vẫn có phần scan with comodo khi click vào trương trình bất kì. mặc dù nó không chạy. rắc rối quá.

----------


## myphamuc93

giống mình rùi!mình cũng 1 lần bị
bạn thử cài glary utilities xem!hiệu quả lắm đấy
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
:wub:hoặc ghost 11.5 í[marquee][/marquee]
bạn nào thanks mình cái

----------


## khanhhoangsg

> mình delete comodo ở hkey_current_user /software rồi nên vào program file nhưng không thấy file comodo đâu nữa mà vẫn có phần scan with comodo khi click vào trương trình bất kì. mặc dù nó không chạy. rắc rối quá.


+ bạn ơi .như vậy là nó đã gỡ ra rồi .chỉ khi kích chuột phải mới thấy menu của nó 
nhưng nó cũng ko có gì cả .vậy có gì ảnh hưởng đến bạn đâu mà lo

----------


## appsmart

hê, trenmicro tuy cài lên nặng nhưng khởi động không ngốn ram,nó không xoa fille exe, khả năng tìm kiếm rất tốt, khi dung chung với phần mềm virut nào dó
nó tự động quét song song khi ta đang quét phần mềm kia, nhưng máy cấu hình thấp thì dùng hơi nặng tí, nên bạn cso thể dùng avira anti cho nhẹ

----------


## quanganhaq

-bạn thử cắm usb vào và coppy các phần mềm dọn rác thử xem.veí dụ như ccleaner,tunup ulity.......
-nếu không được thì bạn vào chế độ safemode gỡ thử xem nhé

----------


## dungmxh

cái cmc hình như cũng không gỡ được đúng không vậy. thấy bảo quyét chậm như rùa. không biết sao nữa.

----------


## luongha83p2

bạn thử dùng chương trình này gỡ bỏ nó xem sao nhé

http://diendantinhoc.vn/downloads.php?do=file&id=9

----------


## lacdasaysua

thank các bạn mình gỡ được nó rồi. nhưng mà vẫn còn cái forlder comodo size 0k. đểu thế. *.*

----------


## meolamdep

bạn trót remove ở control panel rồi nên nếu bạn dùng chương trình xóa cao cấp nó cũng ko nhận ra được đâu!
bây giờ bạn hãy cài lại cái trình diệt virus đó, rồi tải một phần mềm chuyên gỡ bỏ software, vd: your uninstall 2008...xóa sạch luôn chương trình diệt virus đó đi. 
đảm bảo thành công!

----------

